# 3.5 Motor Drop



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, yesterday I dropped my subframe, trans and engine. Thought I'd post up. This was my 4th engine removal (2 Toyota 4cyl Highlanders, Toyota Celica, and Buick Park Ave). This was the first engine that I had to drop the subframe for so I got a little guidance from my friend who is a tech at Toyota. 

Specs: 
* Lowered
* Black leather seats in the front.
* Painted Eyelids
* 3000 HID fogs
* Short shifter
* SE-R tails
* Strut bar
* Jwt Clutch
* Jwt flywheel
* Hotshot headers
* Racingline motormount inserts

It took about an hour to pull the intake manifold off, remove the batter ad about 80% of the harness. In a mere 5 hours the engine was out.

From memory we just had to disconnect:

Coolant hoses
Empty and disconnect AC lines
harness
Power steering reservoir
Hub lower ball joints
Axles
Downpipe
Clutch fluid hose
Engine mount
Trans mount
Sub frame Nuts
Shift Linkage

BTW: To my surprise the steering column just slides out nothing to unbolt.

You may be asking why did I remove my whole engine compartment? Well I was driving at low RPMs at 30MPH and suddenly my engine started clanking and I lost like all power. It'd still start right up, but run terribly. So my thought is I threw a rod or an issue with the flywheel.

Video: http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/z4OG5/hash/7qkbs3nb.swf?v=10150226060450221&ev=0

Pics:

















































Tomorrow I will separate the engine from the trans hopefully the diagnosing stops there.


PS:
The previous owner seems to had broken one of the subframe studs and just welded a plate from the body to the subframe, is there any way to replace these studs?


----------



## 98_shortbed (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey What type of headers you got? I was thinking about putting a set on my 06' but dont know what i got to do about the pre cats and O2 sensors.


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

I was using Hot Shot Headers, no cats. I used Spark plug non foulers to clear codes.


----------

